# managed Switch für Profinet nötig???



## Thomas86 (15 Januar 2008)

Hi!
Ich bin derzeit dabei, einen Umstieg von Profibus auf Profinet auf Wirtschaftlichkeit zu prüfen. Mein Problem ist, dass ich kaum Informationen zu managed Switches im Netz finde. Kennt jemand eine Seite, wo die Funktionen von den Teilen ausführlich erklärt werden?
Desweiteren würd mich interessieren, ob ich bei Profinet auch nur mit unmanaged Switches arbeiten kann, oder kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen. Wäre ja super, weil unmanaged Switches ja viel günstiger sind.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## kpeter (15 Januar 2008)

Thomas86 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich bin derzeit dabei, einen Umstieg von Profibus auf Profinet auf Wirtschaftlichkeit zu prüfen. Mein Problem ist, dass ich kaum Informationen zu managed Switches im Netz finde. Kennt jemand eine Seite, wo die Funktionen von den Teilen ausführlich erklärt werden?
> Desweiteren würd mich interessieren, ob ich bei Profinet auch nur mit unmanaged Switches arbeiten kann, oder kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen. Wäre ja super, weil unmanaged Switches ja viel günstiger sind.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal!


 

man kann alles machen
nur wenn der chef über dein netz eine powerpoint datei schickt bekommst du deine IO halt 5 min später in deine steuerung

bei denn managed switch kannst du halt sagen was bevorzugt ( echtzeitfähig ) wird.

aber man könnte wenn mann wollte ganz normale switch nehmen wiegesagt siehe oben


----------



## Thomas86 (15 Januar 2008)

Dass man rein theoretisch jeden Switch benutzen kann ist schonmal sehr gut...


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2008)

Für Profinet Realtime sollte imho jeder Switch funktionieren der QoS-fähig ist.
Für die reine Verbindung natürlich jeder Switch/Hub.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Thomas86 (15 Januar 2008)

Ok, dann weiß ich jetzt, was die Auswahl des Switches angeht, Bescheid... wie sieht es mit nem Link zu ner Beschreibung von nem managed Switch aus? Hat da jemand was?


----------



## ramazz0tti (15 Januar 2008)

moin,

der vorteil von explizit profinet-faehigen switches ist auch, dass man redundant verkabeln kann, d.h. als ring, so dass bei unterbrechung der netzwerkverkabelung die kommunikation ueber die andere verbindung weiterlaufen kann.

bei jedem normalen ethernet-switch wuerde das zum paketsturm und der unbenutzbarkeit des kompletten netzes fuehren.

dann koennen profinet-faehige switches auch selbst "sensor" sein, d.h. linkzustaende und fehler im switch lassen sich per sps abfragen.


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2008)

Also redundanz im Ethernet gibt es schon ziemlich lange,
nennt sich Spanning Tree Protokoll.

Neu bei den Industrial-Switchen ist ein Rapid Spanning Tree-Protokoll,
also das wesentlich schnellere Umschalten vom defekten Link zum funktionierenden.


@ramazotti
Von welchen Profinet-fähigen Switchen sprichst du?
Das kann ich mir so ohne weiteres eigentlich nur bei Siemes-SPS -> Scalance Switch vorstellen.


By the Way, den größten Posten an Aktiven Ethernet-Komponenten im industriellen Umfeld (Switche/Hub) dürften wohl
Siemens, Hirschmann, Phönix-Contact, Harting unter sich aufteilen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ramazz0tti (16 Januar 2008)

moin,

von den managed "factory line"-teilen von phoenix contact - neben rtsp und profinet-i/o-device nennt sich das dort "fast ring detection", was die teile von office-ethernet-switchen unterscheidet.

und das funktioniert sogar in der praxis ohne erkennbare unterbrechungen in der anwendungsebene, ohne jetzt speziell werbung dafuer machen zu wollen, nachdem mich die ilc-teile doch so langsam leicht aergern wegen der doch zunehmenden unterschiede zwischen marketingversprechen und in der praxis verfuegbaren dokumentationen und libraries, aber das ist ein anderes thema ...


----------



## MSB (16 Januar 2008)

Ich sehe gerade das ich eine Kleinigkeit nicht geschrieben habe,
ich bezog meine Frage an dich nicht auf die Redundanz ansich.
Da hat man sich bei Industrial-Geräten sicherlich mehr Gedanken gemacht, als bei normalen Ethernet-Switches.

Was ich eigentlich wissen wollte:


> dann koennen profinet-faehige switches auch selbst "sensor" sein, d.h. linkzustaende und fehler im switch lassen sich per sps abfragen


Ist der betreffende Switch dann einfach ein Profinet-IO/CBA Device, oder wie kommt man an die entsprechenden Informationen?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ramazz0tti (16 Januar 2008)

moin,

ja - kann man abfragen wie normale I/Os.


----------



## Thomas86 (16 Januar 2008)

So hab ich das auch verstanden, dass der managed switch dann ein device ist...

Sind das Spanning Tree Protokoll bzw das Rapid STP dann Eigenschaften, die nur managed Switches haben?

Meint ihr mit Profinet-fähigen Switches generell managed Switches? 

Von der scalance Serie gibt es ja auch unmanged Switches, also für den industriellen Gebrauch, ebenso von Phoenix.. was haltet ihr von denen?

Sorry wenn ichs so genau wissen will, ist aber echt wichtig für mich...


----------



## MSB (16 Januar 2008)

Also generell scheint es wohl so zu sein, das Switche die den Profinetstempel tragen,
generell managebare Switche sind.

Die beiden Versionen vom Spanning Tree dürfen ebenfalls nur bei Managebaren Switchen zu finden sein.

Allerdings hat Harting wohl jetzt relativ neue normale Switche welche auch zu einem Ring geschalten werden können/dürfen.
http://www.harting.de/aktuelles/news/11869/index.php
Allerdings sind diese wohl wieder nicht Profinet-Realtime fähig.

Bei den Aktiven Profinet-Komponenten gehts laut Siemens Onlinemall auch erst beim Scalance X200 aufwärts,
der aber bereits managebar ist.
Der unmanaged Switch Scalance X100 steht "nur" unter Industrial Ethernet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

